# Warum klappt die jsp seite nicht?



## Math55 (15. Jan 2004)

hallo, ich habe filgende einfache jsp seite.


```
<HTML>
<BODY>
Hello!  The time is now <%= new java.util.Date() %>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

allerdings zeigt mir der browser (IE) nur die nicht java sachen an, also _Hello!  The time is now _
ich hab tomcat5.0 und der läuft auch (testseite mit der katze erscheint). wo müssen die jsps dann liegen, im ROOT, richtig? ich kann auch unterverzeichnisse im root anlegen, oder?

DANKE!!


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Jan 2004)

schau mal hier:
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp.htm .
ist kurz und knackig. vieleicht hilft's ja.


----------



## Digital Man (22. Jan 2004)

Versuchs mal so...


```
<%@page import="java.util.*" %>     
<HTML>     
<HEAD>     
<TITLE>JSP Example</TITLE>     
</HEAD>     
<BODY>     
  The time is now : <%= new Date() %>          
</BODY>     
</HTML>
```


Müsste eigentlich gehen...


----------



## el_barto (22. Jan 2004)

es sollte eigentlich keinen unterschied machen, ob man Date() in der page-direktive importiert oder den kompletten pfad im scripting vorgibt. folgende zeile hilft vielleicht:
	
	
	
	





```
<%@ page language="java" %>
```
<edit>
habs gerade ausprobiert, daran liegts auch nicht. liegts vielleicht daran, dass deine datei nicht *.jsp, sondern *.html heißt?


----------



## el_barto (23. Jan 2004)

wäre schön, wenn du mal posten würdest, ob und wie du's gelöst hast. damit der thread vielleicht auch anderen was bringt.
gilt auch für das hier:http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_1928.html


----------

